# Windows 11 et fichier (.sh)



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (4 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Comment fait-on pour exécuter un fichier .sh ?

Merci d'avance.

a+


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2022)

Sais tu d'où il vient et ce qu’il fait ?
Si oui, ouvre le terminal, tape :

```
chmod u+x /chemin/de/ton/ficher
```
Puis entrée
Puis :

```
/chemin/de/ton/ficher
```
Puis de nouveau entrée 

S’il a besoin d’arguments, avec un peu de chance il te le dira, ou il t’indiquera une erreur.
Regarde la doc à l’endroit où tu l’as trouvé, ou regarde dans le fichier lui même pour voir s’il y a des notes d’utilisations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (5 Juillet 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Sais tu d'où il vient et ce qu’il fait ?
> Si oui, ouvre le terminal, tape :
> 
> ```
> ...


Bonjour,

Je les pris ici > https://uupdump.net/download.php?id...-fbb1e93a707b&pack=fr-fr&edition=professional
Je vais tester ce que tu as dis  
Merci.

a+

Re,

J'ai testé mais ça ne marche pas  

a+


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2022)

C’est marqué en bas, installe home brew et installe les paquets avant de continuer avec ce script.


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Juillet 2022)

personnellement ça me parait bien risqué d'utiliser ce script sans savoir ce qu'il fait, sans savoir comment on peut le lancer, sans savoir comment on installe Homebrw, etc ....


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2022)

Je viens de voir que c’était un outil qui permettait de récupérer des mises à jour Windows. Tu cherches à faire quoi ? Surtout sur un Mac M1.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (5 Juillet 2022)

Re, si c'est pas trop demander pouvez-vous me dire ce qu'il faut télécharger et à installer ?
Oui, c'est pour avoir la dernière version de Windows 11 Pro (arm), puis l'installer en machine virtuelle avec l'app "Paralles Desktop"


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2022)

C’est marqué. Installe home brew, installe les paquets homebrew requis, relance le script. 

A priori tu ne lis pas l’anglais. 
Les deux dernières lignes du message du script te disent comment installer ces paquets. 

Pour homebrew : https://brew.sh/


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (5 Juillet 2022)

flotow a dit:


> C’est marqué. Installe home brew, installe les paquets homebrew requis, relance le script.
> 
> A priori tu ne lis pas l’anglais.
> Les deux dernières lignes du message du script te disent comment installer ces paquets.
> ...


Non, je ne connais pas l'anglais  
Merci pour le lien 
Et pour aria2 ?


----------



## Locke (5 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Oui, c'est pour avoir la dernière version de Windows 11 Pro (arm), puis l'installer en machine virtuelle avec l'app "Paralles Desktop"


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, mais contente-toi de faire les mises à jour officielles en utilisant Windows Update. Jouer à l'apprenti sorcier n'est pas la bonne solution et ce que tu peux lire te faisant penser qu'avec un fichier .sh que c'est facile est une hérésie. Juste comme ça, voilà comment ça se passe en utilisant un PC ou machine virtuelle... https://lecrabeinfo.net/uup-dump-telecharger-tous-les-iso-de-windows-11-ou-10.html ...et officiellement il n'y a pas encore de fichier .iso pour la version ARM.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (5 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, mais contente-toi de faire les mises à jour officielles en utilisant Windows Update. Jouer à l'apprenti sorcier n'est pas la bonne solution et ce que tu peux lire te faisant penser qu'avec un fichier .sh que c'est facile est une hérésie. Juste comme ça, voilà comment ça se passe en utilisant un PC ou machine virtuelle... https://lecrabeinfo.net/uup-dump-telecharger-tous-les-iso-de-windows-11-ou-10.html ...et officiellement il n'y a pas encore de fichier .iso pour la version ARM.


Merci pour le lien


----------



## Locke (5 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Merci pour le lien


Je maintiens, contente-toi de faire les mises à jour officielles en utilisant Windows Update.


----------



## daffyb (5 Juillet 2022)

Schludvic a dit:


> Non, je ne connais pas l'anglais


Il va falloir s'y mettre pour faire ce genre de bidouilles !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188973 (5 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Je maintiens, contente-toi de faire les mises à jour officielles en utilisant Windows Update.


Ok


----------

